# Fin ROT!!!



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

I have fin rot on my piraya, and i was wondering if there was any more ways to get rid of it, because the salt I have been putting in, for almost a week, and it hasnt gone away yet.
So any more suggestions?
I want to get this guy healthy!


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Anything?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Have you checked the pinned thread?

http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...?showtopic=8027

There's also medications at your lfs specifically for treating fin rot that should work


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

ok...
Ill go there tomarrow and check, and thanks for the info...


----------

